# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  МИНУТКА РЕЛАКСА (момент на юбилее)

## Львовна

МИНУТКА РЕЛАКСА ДЛЯ ЮБИЛЯРА

[IMG]http://*********su/5418741.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/5406453.jpg[/IMG]

Юбилей - это совсем не просто. Ведь у именинника столько забот, волнений и переживаний! Ему так хочется, чтобы всем его гостям было вкусно, комфортно, весело… и чтобы все его друзья хорошо отдохнули. А давайте устроим МИНУТКУ РЕЛАКСА для юбиляра прямо на празднике? Пусть тоже ОТДОХНЕТ!!!

Цена блока - 1500

БЛОК УНИВЕРСАЛЕН!

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ БЛОКА: 20-25 минут

В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, видео и подробный текстовый фаил.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500

яндекс кошелек 410012027914780
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна) Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

Скайп Норская: norskaj

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru 

Фрагмент видео "МИНУТКИ РЕЛАКСА" для вас :Smile3:

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка - спасибо за релакс!!!!! Особенно благодарна за новогоднюю версию!!!!! 
В работу возьму ТОЧНО!!!!! Очень очень нравится!!!!
Ну а про открытку вообще молчу - вернее ржу :Taunt: 
Ты умница!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Леночка,спасибо за прекрасный номер.Релакс 
это супер!100%успех,на каждом юбелее. :Ok:

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## Сетка

Кто еще не приобрел минутку релакса- спешите быстрей!!! Это ЧУДО! Релакс- это КЛАСС! Спасибо огромное, Леночка, буду использовать его везде.!!!

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## ира10

Леночка, получила материал, изучила  - МАССА ПОЗИТИВА, просто масса!!!!                                                                                               ПОЗРАВЛЯШКА - распечатала и сразу петь - ДРАЙФ!!!!  Открытки..... Леночка, слова одни и те же - как в мультике про попугая - ПРЭЛЕСТНО, МЭМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Релакс - где набраться слов чтоб выразить эмоции - ШЕДЕВР!!!! И это я только прочитала и представила,  а что будет когда видео посмотрю.....??????? Девочки - вы МАСТЕРИЦЫ веселить НАРОД!!! и Это главное!!!! Даже если провести что то одно  - новогодний вечер надолго запомниться и с вашей помощью я надеюсь завоевать свой город!!!

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Star

Леночка, еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!!!Релакс супер)))))И за подарочек отдельное спасибо!!!!!!Отработаю на банкете обязательно пришлю фотоотчет!!!!! :Vishenka 34:

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## light

Хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо за "Релакс"!!!! Провела один раз и сразу поняла что на ближайшее время это будет мой любимый момент!!! И отдельное спасибо за оперативность! Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество)

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Искала фотки со своего "релакса", в смысле не со своего, а "релакса" папы жениха.  Пока не нашла, но я откопаю...  :Blink:  Да!!!! Была такая ситуевина на свадьбе. Предыстория: папа пожаловался перед началом банкета, что эта свадьба у него уже поперек горлышка и он таааак устал, что скорей бы все закончилось. И вот тут меня "торкнуло", а почему бы не устроить "главному спонсору" приятность???? И устроили. :Grin:  Поэтому для меня этот момент универсален, не важно- юбилей, корпорат, свадьба.... всегда найду того, кто просто мечтает порелаксировать.

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016)

----------

